#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Distribuição de internet via fibra

## JuniorZancan

Olá, tenho uma dúvida sobre a fibra. Em um par (TX, RX), que sai do provedor, vai para uma caixa de emenda, até quantos clientes eu posso ligar nesse par, utilizando um splitter? A transmissão é simples assim? A mesma "luz" que sai do provedor e vai para um cliente, vai para todos os outros que estão nessa mesma fibra?

Obrigado.

----------


## edmarmega

> Olá, tenho uma dúvida sobre a fibra. Em um par (TX, RX), que sai do provedor, vai para uma caixa de emenda, até quantos clientes eu posso ligar nesse par, utilizando um splitter? A transmissão é simples assim? A mesma "luz" que sai do provedor e vai para um cliente, vai para todos os outros que estão nessa mesma fibra?
> 
> Obrigado.


Ola não funciona assim não.

Para vc usar split optico, vc deve ter na sua base uma OLT p/ X clientes, onde X é o tamanho da da sua OLT.
Nos Clientes vc vai usar uma ONU.
Nessa aplicação vc usar apenas 1 fibra monomodo.

OLT p/ 64 clientes.
http://www.ispshop.com.br/solucao-ft...n-olt-wdm.html
ONU 1 porta ethernet gigabit
http://www.ispshop.com.br/solucao-ft...-e8010u-z.html
ONU 1 porta ethernet gigabit e 1 10/100
http://www.ispshop.com.br/solucao-ft...n-onu-wdm.html
ONU completa - VOIP - INTERNET - WIFI - IpTV
http://www.ispshop.com.br/onu-ot4020...-roteador.html

Na rede ao invés de usar split optico use caixa conectorizada, com 16 portas.



Espero ter sido util
Até mais

----------


## JuniorZancan

> Ola não funciona assim não.
> 
> Para vc usar split optico, vc deve ter na sua base uma OLT p/ X clientes, onde X é o tamanho da da sua OLT.
> Nos Clientes vc vai usar uma ONU.
> Nessa aplicação vc usar apenas 1 fibra monomodo.
> 
> OLT p/ 64 clientes.
> http://www.ispshop.com.br/solucao-ft...n-olt-wdm.html
> ONU 1 porta ethernet gigabit
> ...


Muito obrigado por esclarecer isso para mim.

Pelo que eu entendi, a OLT é a base da fibra, antes dela eu preciso ter um sistema de roteamento, autenticação e etc, certo?

Ai logo em seguida, a OLT passa o sinal para a fibra. A fibra sai do provedor até um poste, por exemplo, uma fibra é conectada a caixa conectorizada. (Usando a caixa acima) eu posso conectar outras 16 fibras, que irão para as casas dos clientes. Na casa do cliente, eu posso tanto descer a fibra até a ONU dentro da casa como colocá-la no poste de entrada ou em algum lugar de difícil acesso para evitar o rompimento da fibra, e desço o cabo UTP comum mesmo até um switch dentro da casa, correto?

A OLT que você passou, suporta 64 clientes, isso significa que na caixa conectorizada eu poderia usar uma dessas 16 portas, para conectar na entrada de uma outra caixa conectorizada, expandindo assim de 16 clientes para 31 clientes (uma porta cliente da caixa 1 está ocupada conectando na caixa 2), e assim por diante, correto?

Pra que serviria uma caixa de emenda então? Se eu precisar de apenas 2 ou 3 emendas?

Novamente, muito obrigado.

----------


## marcioelias

A tecnologia FTTX (Fiber To The X) ou neste caso mais específico FTTH (Fiber To The Home) não é tão simples nem barata, envolve muitos fatores de custo e equipamentos.

Para se ter uma ideia, de equipamentos ativos vc vai precisar de OLT, e ONU.

Passivos vc vai ter os Splitters (normalmente 2 níveis de splitagem, ou 64 ONUs por porta de OLT, onde uma ONU = a um cliente).
Essas ONUs são indoor, ou seja ficam na casa do cliente e vc tem que entrar com uma fibra do splitter de segundo nível até lá, pesquise que vc também vai encontrar ONUs outdoor, ai é outra história.

Equipamentos vc vai precisar de Maquina de fusão, Power Metter, se possível uma OTDR.

Acessórios, path cords, conectores pré-polídos, fibras tipo AS, para rede tronco, Low friction para a última milha, caixas de emendas e distribuição, ferramental, etc etc etc.

Você ainda vai precisar de ferragens e equipamentos para passagem de fibras em postes, bem como de um projeto aprovado junto a concessionária de energia da sua cidade para compartilhamento de postes, esse projeto não é simples e não sai barato, além de que vc paga por poste usado (dependendo do número de ativos ou passivos bem como pontos de fixação) um valor mensal.

E claro vc tem que ter um projeto antes de sair lançando cabos e comprando tudo isso.

Ou seja, o investimento é alto e o trabalho é árduo, mais é a tendência.

Te aconcelho a fazer um treinamento com a CiaNet ou Parks, ou qualquer outra empresa do ramo que forneça equipamentos para este tipo de redes para vc entender como funciona na prática. Este é o tipo de assunto é que extenso demais para ser totalmente abordado em um tópico.

Espero ter passado algumas informações úteis e não ter lhe desanimado muito hehe.

----------


## edmarmega

> Muito obrigado por esclarecer isso para mim.
> 
> Pelo que eu entendi, a OLT é a base da fibra, antes dela eu preciso ter um sistema de roteamento, autenticação e etc, certo?
> 
> -- Isso antes da OLT vc precisa de um sistema de tipo MK, mk-auth para autenticação.
> 
> Ai logo em seguida, a OLT passa o sinal para a fibra. A fibra sai do provedor até um poste, por exemplo, uma fibra é conectada a caixa conectorizada. (Usando a caixa acima) eu posso conectar outras 16 fibras, que irão para as casas dos clientes. Na casa do cliente, eu posso tanto descer a fibra até a ONU dentro da casa como colocá-la no poste de entrada ou em algum lugar de difícil acesso para evitar o rompimento da fibra, e desço o cabo UTP comum mesmo até um switch dentro da casa, correto?
> 
> -- +- isso, vc vai levar do poste até dentro da casa do cliente uma fibra fig 8, até dentro da casa, na casa em algum ponto onde ira ficar o ONU, vc vai colocar uma Roseta, e dessa roseta vai um patch cord conectorizado p/ a ONU, dessa sai o utp p/ os demais equipamentos.
> ...


Entra no site da furukawa tem muita informação a esse respeito, e ai a gente tirando as duvidas aqui.
att
muito obrigado

----------


## Fastwireless_telecom

> Olá, tenho uma dúvida sobre a fibra. Em um par (TX, RX), que sai do provedor, vai para uma caixa de emenda, até quantos clientes eu posso ligar nesse par, utilizando um splitter? A transmissão é simples assim? A mesma "luz" que sai do provedor e vai para um cliente, vai para todos os outros que estão nessa mesma fibra?
> 
> Obrigado.



Amigo segue o datasheet dos dois equipamentos mais utilizados atualmente...

----------


## SantiagoMG

Caros amigos, 

Com o uso de um conector SC-UPC como este (http://www.ispshop.com.br/solucao-ft...tor-sc-pc.html) é possível fazer a emenda da fibra ao spliter? 

Caso seja possível qual a perda em dB pra cada conexao?

Eu estava pensando em usar somente esses conectores nas caixas ao inves de fazer a fusao. Isso é possível?

----------


## JuniorZancan

> A tecnologia FTTX (Fiber To The X) ou neste caso mais específico FTTH (Fiber To The Home) não é tão simples nem barata, envolve muitos fatores de custo e equipamentos.
> 
> Para se ter uma ideia, de equipamentos ativos vc vai precisar de OLT, e ONU.
> 
> Passivos vc vai ter os Splitters (normalmente 2 níveis de splitagem, ou 64 ONUs por porta de OLT, onde uma ONU = a um cliente).
> Essas ONUs são indoor, ou seja ficam na casa do cliente e vc tem que entrar com uma fibra do splitter de segundo nível até lá, pesquise que vc também vai encontrar ONUs outdoor, ai é outra história.
> 
> Equipamentos vc vai precisar de Maquina de fusão, Power Metter, se possível uma OTDR.
> 
> ...



Pelo contrário, fiquei com mais vontade ainda kkk.

Sim, assim como qualquer tipo de instalação de uma infraestrutura, é necessário um projeto. Ontem entrei em contato com a minha concessionária (Copel), eles me passaram uma relação de documentos necessários para a avaliação do projeto, caso alguém esteja interessado, vou colocá-la mais abaixo.

Já cotei a fibra, as ferragens e as ferramentas. Definitivamente, as ferramentas (fusão, OTDR e etc) saem muito mais caro que a própria estrutura da fibra (fibra, emenda, splitter e etc).

Infelizmente isso só está no sonho para mim por enquanto, o investimento é muito alto, mas como você disse, é tendência, então o retorno pode ser bom.

Só mais uma dúvida, qual a diferença entre usar esse tipo de comunicação (ONU, OLT) e aqueles conversores de mídia? Os conversores só servem para converter de fibra para ethernet na camada física?


Lista de documentos requeridos pela Copel:
Nome da Empresa
CNPJ
Endereço
Razão Social
Endereço e trajetos da fibra
Mapa com a fibra
Tipo e quantidade do cabo
Especificações da fibra
Licença da Anatel
É necessário cadastrar uma unidade consumidora como responsável, a mesma deve estar no nome da empresa.

Enviar para [email protected], ou em mãos nas agências regionais da Copel (Maringá, Umuarama, Londrina e etc)

----------


## 1929

> Pelo contrário, fiquei com mais vontade ainda kkk.
> 
> ....
> Infelizmente isso só está no sonho para mim por enquanto, o investimento é muito alto, mas como você disse, é tendência, então o retorno pode ser bom.
> ...
> ...


Agora você disse tudo...
Pode fazer um levantamento para ver quem está colocando fibra para atender seus clientes... ou tem muito dinheiro e está começando ou então é provedor que já tem uma carteira muito grande de clientes... para escorar o investimento.

No papel é muito lindo (e isto ainda depende da boa vontade da concessionária que por qualquer vírgula fora do lugar é motivo para não aceitar um projeto) .
Mas faz o projeto e já vai um bruto investimento sem saber se vai passar... todos os postes precisam ser georreferenciados. Precisa um estudo de esforço dos cabos tanto energia como telefonia já existentes para depois o engenheiro calcular o esforço adicional que vai ter em cada poste quando colocar seu cabeamento. (pelo menos as normas da AESSUL exigem isso). Então não dá para pegar um projeto já elaborado para outro e sair só adaptando. Normalmente no projeto o engenheiro cobra por poste... R$ 25,00 a 30,00 

Projeto aprovado, daí vai precisar capacitar o pessoal. É bem diferente do que pegar um conector RJ45 e um alicate de crimpar...

Fibra é o futuro? É. Mas tem que pensar muito bem antes... principalmente com os precinhos que a OI anda praticando por aí. Eles não trabalham com preço nacional. Em cada região eles fazem o preço para pegar clientes... até 49,00 para 5mega por 6 meses eles estão fazendo... Como a carteira deles é imensa, se perdem em clientes novos, eles estão ganhando na vasta maioria....

----------


## edmarmega

> Pelo contrário, fiquei com mais vontade ainda kkk.
> 
> Sim, assim como qualquer tipo de instalação de uma infraestrutura, é necessário um projeto. Ontem entrei em contato com a minha concessionária (Copel), eles me passaram uma relação de documentos necessários para a avaliação do projeto, caso alguém esteja interessado, vou colocá-la mais abaixo.
> 
> Já cotei a fibra, as ferragens e as ferramentas. Definitivamente, as ferramentas (fusão, OTDR e etc) saem muito mais caro que a própria estrutura da fibra (fibra, emenda, splitter e etc).
> 
> Infelizmente isso só está no sonho para mim por enquanto, o investimento é muito alto, mas como você disse, é tendência, então o retorno pode ser bom.
> 
> Só mais uma dúvida, qual a diferença entre usar esse tipo de comunicação (ONU, OLT) e aqueles conversores de mídia? Os conversores só servem para converter de fibra para ethernet na camada física?
> ...


Ola Junior assim como vc sou do PR, estive em Londrina dias atras no evento da GS Parana, sobre a Rede 399, e dia 19 estarei em maringa para assistir ao evento da Rede Ippi sobre tv por assinatura, e no dia 20 novamente maringa, dessa vez acompanhando o prefeito no evento do SEAE sobre a rede 399.
Se vc tem licença SCM é a sua chance de tirar o sonho do papel com a rede 399.

----------


## marcioelias

> Só mais uma dúvida, qual a diferença entre usar esse tipo de comunicação (ONU, OLT) e aqueles conversores de mídia? Os conversores só servem para converter de fibra para ethernet na camada física?


Conversores de Mídia são para ligação de fibra Ponto a Ponto.

OLT -> ONU é outra história. Esse tipo de rede conhecida como PON (Passive Optical Network) tem seu nome originado pelo fato de toda a rede ser passiva (não depende de corrente elétrica), exceto pela OLT que fica na sua empresa e a ONU que fica no cliente.

Outra grande vantagem desta rede é a possibilidade de Ponto Multi Ponto.

Imagina o seguinte, vc sai com uma fibra de uma porta da OLT, esta fibra entra em um splitter de primeiro nível 1:8, deste splitter vc sai então com 8 fibras que vão para pontos estratégicos, onde se ligam aos splitters de segundo nível. Digamos que vc tenha cada splitter de segundo nível também de 1:8, em cada um vc pode ligar 8 ONU's, ou seja 8 clientes.

para fazer o mesmo usando conversores de mídia, vc teria que ter 128 conversores, 64 na empresa e um em cada cliente, além do fato de vc ter que sair com 64 fibras de dentro da sua empresa, e levar cada uma a casa de cada cliente.

Se vc pensar assim, vê que a FTTx é mais barata usando PON do que Conversores de mídia (sim conversores de mídia podem ser utilizados em FTTx, FTTB ou Fiber To The Building por exemplo onde vc leva uma fibra diretamente a um prédio e atende o prédio com cabos UTP), mais fácil de dar manutenção e melhor distribuída.

Pra completar, essa tecnologia usa fibra mono modo, e existem variações de equipamentos, segundo os padrões:

EPON ou GePON: Downstream 1.25Gbits x Upstream 1.25Gbits 
GPON: Downstream 2.5Gbits x Upstream 1.25Gbits

O padrão EPON hoje é conhecido por GePON por motivos comerciais (o G vem de Giga, para dizer que este padrão assim como GPON também é Gigabit) é o mais difundido e mais acessível. Equipamentos GPON tem um custo mais elevado, mais lhe fornecem mais banda.

Para se ter uma idéia, com GePON podemos atender a 64 clientes com aprox. 19.5Mbits Full dedicados, e com GPON temos o dobro de banda de Down e o mesmo valor de UP, se vc pensar em IPTV por exemplo onde canais HD precisam de até 14Mbits de banda, quanto mais banda vc entregar para o cliente melhor, por que diferentemente da navegação IPTV consome a banda enquanto o usuário está assistindo, ou seja, quase sempre tem TV ligada hehhe.

Apenas mais uns pitacos, não sou especialista nesse assunto, mais estamos tocando um projeto já com clientes ativados e fiz o curso da CiaNet, então se tiver alguma dúvida que eu possa ajudar é só perguntar.

----------


## wa7792

Ola, estava observando esse topico, e percebo que realmente o futuro do provedor via radio é fibra mesmo, quem nao se preparar para entrar nesse ramo com a fibra vai ser engolido pelas gigantes do mercado, atualmente tenho um provedor via radio com aproximadamente 470 assinantes, ja estou estudando GPON a uns meses, mas vou me qualificar mais ainda, vou fazer um curso em março/14 pela fufukawa sobre fibra. achei uns projetos sobre fibra e vou compartilhar com os amigos.. achei muito interessante, gostaria que se alguem tiver um fornecedor barato e brasileiro de fibras passasse pra mim.

quem quizer o projeto me envie um pedido para [email protected] que mandarei pra voce.

Sou de aparecida de goiania GO, e tenho a intençao de unir com alguns provedores para que agente possa conversar em implantar a fibra juntos, comprando tudo junto.

obs. possuo SCM proprio.

abraços a todos

----------


## SantiagoMG

Eu também já inicei meus planos para implantar FTTH. Já comecei a pelo menos entender como funciona a tecnologia, equipamentos necessários e custos.

Para minha surpresa, a tecnologia não tão absurdamente cara como eu pensava. Sabendo dimensionar corretamente pode ser viável sim, ainda mais considerando que uma rede de fibra tem muita capacidade o que irá nos dar muito mais tempo para rentabilizar o investimento.

Eu pretendo fazer esse curso aqui: http://www.inatel.br/ead/sobre-o-cur.../sobre-o-curso

Pra quem não conhece o Inatel é uma das escolas de telecomunicações mais qualificadas dos país. No semestre passado fiz um de TV Digital curso com eles, utilizando essa plataforma a distancia e foi fantástico.

----------


## marcioelias

> Ola, estava observando esse topico, e percebo que realmente o futuro do provedor via radio é fibra mesmo, quem nao se preparar para entrar nesse ramo com a fibra vai ser engolido pelas gigantes do mercado, atualmente tenho um provedor via radio com aproximadamente 470 assinantes, ja estou estudando GPON a uns meses, mas vou me qualificar mais ainda, vou fazer um curso em março/14 pela fufukawa sobre fibra. achei uns projetos sobre fibra e vou compartilhar com os amigos.. achei muito interessante, gostaria que se alguem tiver um fornecedor barato e brasileiro de fibras passasse pra mim.
> 
> quem quizer o projeto me envie um pedido para [email protected] que mandarei pra voce.
> 
> Sou de aparecida de goiania GO, e tenho a intençao de unir com alguns provedores para que agente possa conversar em implantar a fibra juntos, comprando tudo junto.
> 
> obs. possuo SCM proprio.
> 
> abraços a todos



GPON que eu conheça somente a Parks, tem a FiberHome mais não eh nacional, embora vc encontre materiais nos nossos vizinhos paraguaios. A FiberHome pode ser tanto GPON, quanto GePON, depende dos módulos que vc coloca na OLT e das ONUs ligadas a eles.

GePON tem a CiaNet, Overtek (www.ispshop.com.br) e por ai vai.

Se vc optar por GePON tem algumas soluções interessantes, procure por Fit Networks. GPON entrega mais banda, mais exige mais investimento (equipamentos mais caros).

Tenho um projeto de FTTH em implantação com alguns clientes já utilizando, no que puder ser útil, fico a disposição.

----------


## wa7792

> GPON que eu conheça somente a Parks, tem a FiberHome mais não eh nacional, embora vc encontre materiais nos nossos vizinhos paraguaios. A FiberHome pode ser tanto GPON, quanto GePON, depende dos módulos que vc coloca na OLT e das ONUs ligadas a eles.
> 
> GePON tem a CiaNet, Overtek (www.ispshop.com.br) e por ai vai.
> 
> Se vc optar por GePON tem algumas soluções interessantes, procure por Fit Networks. GPON entrega mais banda, mais exige mais investimento (equipamentos mais caros).
> 
> Tenho um projeto de FTTH em implantação com alguns clientes já utilizando, no que puder ser útil, fico a disposição.



Ola amigo, gostaria de saber se tem como eu usar fibra em 4 clientes comente com conversores, sem o uso de OLT tem como?
tipo instalo um converso no ISP e um converso no cliente para receber o sinal em RJ45. teria como?

----------


## marcioelias

Tem sim, perfeitamente. Basca comprar pares de conversores (LXA e LXB) interligar os dois por fibra óptica. Tome cuidado com conversores de fibra Gigabit somente. Temos 2 pares da CiaNet que são somente Gigabit, ou seja, se conectar algo em FastEthernet em uma das pontas, não acontece comunicação, por que o conversor não tem opção de FastEthernet (100Mbits/s).

O que vc quer fazer já fazemos a tempo para levar internet a condomínios e torres de distribuição via rádio (mais próximas da empresa). É basicamente um ponto a ponto usando fibra como meio de propagação.

Assim como no rádio, fica muito caro vc fazer um ponto a ponto pra cada cliente, na fibra é a mesma coisa, ou seja, como vc está querendo fazer pra poucos clientes é viável, mais quando vc quiser atender a uma demanda maior, pode ficar financeiramente menos atrativo que o uso da OLT.

Se tiver intenção de expandir sua rede de fibras com conversores, e utiliza Racks em seu CPD, te aconselho a adquirir um módulo de conversores para Rack. Desta forma vc pode ter até 14 conversores em apenas 2U de espaço de rack.

Dê uma olhada, não é um investimento tão alto se vc pretende ter mais links de fibra.

http://www.cianet.ind.br/pt/produtos...sor-de-midia1/

Para este Rack, vc compra conversores em forma de placas como abaixo:

http://www.cianet.ind.br/pt/produtos...midia-gigabit/

E no cliente vc instala conversores como este:

http://www.cianet.ind.br/pt/produtos...idia-monomodo/

Atente para o tipo de fibra, conectores, etc. Estes aqui são todos equipamentos para fibra mono modo com conectores SP/PC, e o alcance dos mesmos é de 20Km.

Se vc não quiser comprar os racks, pode simplesmente comprar pares de conversores deste último link. A desvantagem é que quanto tiver uns 10 destes, vc vai ter uma pilha de equipamentos e fontes.

E lembre-se que utilizando rack ou não, os conversores sempre trabalham em pares de LXA e LXB. LXA não comunica com LXA, assim como LXB não comunica com LXB.

Se ainda tiver mais alguma dúvida que possamos ajudar, é só postar ai.

----------


## wa7792

> Tem sim, perfeitamente. Basca comprar pares de conversores (LXA e LXB) interligar os dois por fibra óptica. Tome cuidado com conversores de fibra Gigabit somente. Temos 2 pares da CiaNet que são somente Gigabit, ou seja, se conectar algo em FastEthernet em uma das pontas, não acontece comunicação, por que o conversor não tem opção de FastEthernet (100Mbits/s).
> 
> O que vc quer fazer já fazemos a tempo para levar internet a condomínios e torres de distribuição via rádio (mais próximas da empresa). É basicamente um ponto a ponto usando fibra como meio de propagação.
> 
> Assim como no rádio, fica muito caro vc fazer um ponto a ponto pra cada cliente, na fibra é a mesma coisa, ou seja, como vc está querendo fazer pra poucos clientes é viável, mais quando vc quiser atender a uma demanda maior, pode ficar financeiramente menos atrativo que o uso da OLT.
> 
> Se tiver intenção de expandir sua rede de fibras com conversores, e utiliza Racks em seu CPD, te aconselho a adquirir um módulo de conversores para Rack. Desta forma vc pode ter até 14 conversores em apenas 2U de espaço de rack.
> 
> Dê uma olhada, não é um investimento tão alto se vc pretende ter mais links de fibra.
> ...


Opa, entendi sua explicação blz! so mais uma duvida, tem como sair 1 fibra do ISP e dividir em 2 no meio do caminho e chegar a 2 clientes por exemplo?

Mais uma vez obrigado pela informação.

----------


## marcioelias

> Opa, entendi sua explicação blz! so mais uma duvida, tem como sair 1 fibra do ISP e dividir em 2 no meio do caminho e chegar a 2 clientes por exemplo?
> 
> Mais uma vez obrigado pela informação.


Infelizmente usando conversores de Mídia não. Conversores como falei é para ponto a ponto com fibra, ponto multi ponto somente usando OLT.

O que vc pode fazer é sair com um cabo com 2 fibras da empresa, e em um ponto onde a mesma se divide, vc coloca uma caixa de emendas e emenda em 2 cabos que saem um para cada lado.

emendas vc pode ter quantas quiser (lembre-se quanto mais emendas mais perda, tratando-se de uma fusão bem feita essa perda é de aproximadamente 0.01 a 0.03 DB, se for conectorização em torno de 0.5 DB).

Não se se quando vc se refere a uma fibra, quer dizer uma fibra mesmo ou um cabo optico, um único cabo optico pode ter muitas fibras (já vi de mais de 4000 fibras, no caso de cabos submarinas). No geral, vc encontra cabos de 1, 2, 4, 6, 12, 24, 36 e 72 fibras, que são os mais comuns).

Não esqueça de considerar a perda por metro de cabo e o tipo de cabo que vc vai comprar (Figura-8, AS, Flat).

----------


## wa7792

> Infelizmente usando conversores de Mídia não. Conversores como falei é para ponto a ponto com fibra, ponto multi ponto somente usando OLT.
> 
> O que vc pode fazer é sair com um cabo com 2 fibras da empresa, e em um ponto onde a mesma se divide, vc coloca uma caixa de emendas e emenda em 2 cabos que saem um para cada lado.
> 
> emendas vc pode ter quantas quiser (lembre-se quanto mais emendas mais perda, tratando-se de uma fusão bem feita essa perda é de aproximadamente 0.01 a 0.03 DB, se for conectorização em torno de 0.5 DB).
> 
> Não se se quando vc se refere a uma fibra, quer dizer uma fibra mesmo ou um cabo optico, um único cabo optico pode ter muitas fibras (já vi de mais de 4000 fibras, no caso de cabos submarinas). No geral, vc encontra cabos de 1, 2, 4, 6, 12, 24, 36 e 72 fibras, que são os mais comuns).
> 
> Não esqueça de considerar a perda por metro de cabo e o tipo de cabo que vc vai comprar (Figura-8, AS, Flat).


Ah sim agora entendi, obrigado pela informação.

----------


## marcioelias

> Ah sim agora entendi, obrigado pela informação.


Por nada. Fico feliz que tenha entendido, qualquer outra dúvida estamos ai.

----------


## wa7792

> GPON que eu conheça somente a Parks, tem a FiberHome mais não eh nacional, embora vc encontre materiais nos nossos vizinhos paraguaios. A FiberHome pode ser tanto GPON, quanto GePON, depende dos módulos que vc coloca na OLT e das ONUs ligadas a eles.
> 
> GePON tem a CiaNet, Overtek (www.ispshop.com.br) e por ai vai.
> 
> Se vc optar por GePON tem algumas soluções interessantes, procure por Fit Networks. GPON entrega mais banda, mais exige mais investimento (equipamentos mais caros).
> 
> Tenho um projeto de FTTH em implantação com alguns clientes já utilizando, no que puder ser útil, fico a disposição.


Ola, gostaria que voce me passasse esse projeto ou explicasse como esta executando ele.

abraços.

----------


## marcioelias

@*wa7792* nosso projeto está digamos que _on demmand_. Basicamente incluímos em no Google Earth os postes que vamos utilizar, o posicionamento estratégico das ONU's para melhor atendimento de uma maior demanda de clientes, e estamos fazendo da seguinte forma.

Passamos a rede tronco (da empresa até o primeiro nível de splitter), na medida que vamos vendendo prolongamos o segundo splitter e a ONU do mesmo.

Toda essa rede já foi projetada por um engenheiro para liberação do compartilhamento de postes pela conpanhia de energia, mais para nós, os dados que nos interessam ficam neste projeto do Google Earth.

O segredo é medir o sinal em cada nível de splitter e também na chegada da fibra para a ONU, controlar a perda para ser a mínima possível, e fazer fusões bem feitas. Usando somente 2 níveis de splitters temos 1x8 no primeiro nível e mais 1x8 no segundo, como para nós a metragem da fibra não chega a 5Km a perda sempre fica no final entre 17 e 18db.

Enfim não tem muito segredo, o que vc precisa é ter uma noção do que vai no projeto, quais os equipamentos, quais as possibilidades e o custo benefício de cada uma, para então por em prática.

Eu fiz o curso da CiaNet em Florianópolis, apesar de não estarmos usando 100% de solução deles, foi ótimo, por que vc precisa entender o funcionamento das redes FTTx, a tecnologia ou o fabricante que vc vai usar para implementar não vai lhe trazer uma grande curva de aprendizagem e vc conseguira assimilar tranquilamente.

Enfim, não sei se era bem o que vc queria saber, mais se quiser tirar alguma dúvida mais específica fique a vontade para voltar a perguntar. Espero que tenha sido útil.

----------


## SantiagoMG

Bacana sua explicação. 

Uma dúvida: 

A cada splitagem 1:8 qual tem sido a perda em db?

----------


## marcioelias

> Bacana sua explicação. 
> 
> Uma dúvida: 
> 
> A cada splitagem 1:8 qual tem sido a perda em db?


Em média fica em -8db na saída do primeiro nível e de -17 a -18db na saída do segundo. (Considerando que o SFP da um ganho inicial de 3db em média).

----------


## wa7792

> @*wa7792* nosso projeto está digamos que _on demmand_. Basicamente incluímos em no Google Earth os postes que vamos utilizar, o posicionamento estratégico das ONU's para melhor atendimento de uma maior demanda de clientes, e estamos fazendo da seguinte forma.
> 
> Passamos a rede tronco (da empresa até o primeiro nível de splitter), na medida que vamos vendendo prolongamos o segundo splitter e a ONU do mesmo.
> 
> Toda essa rede já foi projetada por um engenheiro para liberação do compartilhamento de postes pela conpanhia de energia, mais para nós, os dados que nos interessam ficam neste projeto do Google Earth.
> 
> O segredo é medir o sinal em cada nível de splitter e também na chegada da fibra para a ONU, controlar a perda para ser a mínima possível, e fazer fusões bem feitas. Usando somente 2 níveis de splitters temos 1x8 no primeiro nível e mais 1x8 no segundo, como para nós a metragem da fibra não chega a 5Km a perda sempre fica no final entre 17 e 18db.
> 
> Enfim não tem muito segredo, o que vc precisa é ter uma noção do que vai no projeto, quais os equipamentos, quais as possibilidades e o custo benefício de cada uma, para então por em prática.
> ...


Opa amigo! muito boa explicacao, aqui vou fazer o seguinte, vou usar na saida da fibra 1:2 e no primeiro nivel 1:4 e segundo 1:8 o grande problema é que aqui vamos utilizar mais de 20km de fibra. O mais correto mesmo é o que voce disse, tem que ir fazendo e medindo tudo, porque senao a coisa vai dar problema. Estou usando solucoes da FIT Networks

----------


## marcioelias

> Opa amigo! muito boa explicacao, aqui vou fazer o seguinte, vou usar na saida da fibra 1:2 e no primeiro nivel 1:4 e segundo 1:8 o grande problema é que aqui vamos utilizar mais de 20km de fibra. O mais correto mesmo é o que voce disse, tem que ir fazendo e medindo tudo, porque senao a coisa vai dar problema. Estou usando solucoes da FIT Networks


Então, também usamos PACKPON da Fit, mais cara, 3 níveis de splitagem, vc vai ter uma margem bem pequena para perdas não?

----------


## wa7792

> Então, também usamos PACKPON da Fit, mais cara, 3 níveis de splitagem, vc vai ter uma margem bem pequena para perdas não?


Opa, esqueci de mencionar, estamos fibrando condominios verticais, por serem mais em conta pra nos inicialmente, nao irei chegar ainda com a ONU no cliente.

Sobre as splitagem depende de onde vai chegar.. nao sei se voce ja viu esse projeto disponivel na net, da uma olhada.. http://www.teleco.com.br/tutoriais/t...2/pagina_4.asp muito interessante.

Ah so mais uma coisa, voce esta qual cidade ? ja esta fibrando no cliente final?

----------


## marcioelias

> Opa, esqueci de mencionar, estamos fibrando condominios verticais, por serem mais em conta pra nos inicialmente, nao irei chegar ainda com a ONU no cliente.
> 
> Sobre as splitagem depende de onde vai chegar.. nao sei se voce ja viu esse projeto disponivel na net, da uma olhada.. http://www.teleco.com.br/tutoriais/t...2/pagina_4.asp muito interessante.
> 
> Ah so mais uma coisa, voce esta qual cidade ? ja esta fibrando no cliente final?


Realmente interessante o projeto, ainda não tinha visto. Estamos fibrando também condomínios (somente os novos já tínhamos muitos usando conversores de mídia). Já temos perto de 100 clientes com fibra usando este projeto.

----------


## wa7792

> Realmente interessante o projeto, ainda não tinha visto. Estamos fibrando também condomínios (somente os novos já tínhamos muitos usando conversores de mídia). Já temos perto de 100 clientes com fibra usando este projeto.



Amigo em qual cidade vc esta operando?

Abraços

- - - Atualizado - - -




> Realmente interessante o projeto, ainda não tinha visto. Estamos fibrando também condomínios (somente os novos já tínhamos muitos usando conversores de mídia). Já temos perto de 100 clientes com fibra usando este projeto.



me add no skype ai wellington.sousa781

----------


## marcioelias

> Amigo em qual cidade vc esta operando?
> 
> Abraços
> 
> - - - Atualizado - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me add no skype ai wellington.sousa781


Cara, até vou Add, mais tempo pra entrar no skype... acho que entro umas 2x por ano e olhe lá. Pode ser por aqui mesmo, ai todos do fórum aproveitam as informações que são postadas.

Sobre a cidade te respondi em mensagem particular.

----------


## marcoveck

Olá,bom tópico!

De quantos em quantos metros vocês estão colocando a caixa no poste?

----------


## nilsondeitz

Maiores informacoes no site www.datasegtelecom.com

Projetos e visitas técnicas podem ser agendadas comigo.

skype nilson.deitz1

----------


## agatangelos

> Então, também usamos PACKPON da Fit, mais cara, 3 níveis de splitagem, vc vai ter uma margem bem pequena para perdas não?


caro márcio oque não entendo é a matemática disso rsrsr ... um exemplo que pensei, se eu tenho uma olt para atendimento de até 64 onus e se eu for por spliter em dois niveis 1:8 e depois 1:8 como faço para por as 64 onus pra funcionar? não consigo entender a matemática, você pode nos dar uma luz?

----------


## SantiagoMG

Cada fibra que sai da OLT sera dividida em dois niveis. No primeiro nivel sera a caixa de emenda e eh destinado as caixas de atendimento, ou seja, com um fibra vc distribui o sinal otico da caixa de emenda para oito caixas de atendimento. O segundo nivel e dentro da caixa de atendimento para o cliente. Cada caixa de atendimento envia para oito clientes. Portanto cada fibra eh destinada a oito caixas de atendimento e cada caixa de atendimento para oito clientes, 8x8 =64.

----------


## marcioelias

Exato. No primeiro nível vc divide a fibra em 8. Cada uma dessas pontas será no segundo nível novamente dividida em 8, tendo assim 64 possíveis clientes na ponta de uma única porta PON. Nenhum destes clientes fica diretamente atrás do primeiro nível de splitter por dois motivos:

1 - vc mata a possibilidade de atendimento de 8 clientes para atender somente 1.
2 - o sinal chegará muito forte a porta da ONU o que pode diminuir consideravelmente a sua vida útil, ou então nem funcionar caso a perda seja muito pequena. (sem uso de nenhum tipo de atenuador de sinal para causar perda).

----------


## jmater

@*marcioelias* Amigo pensei numa topologia e não sei se estou ignorando alguma regra referente ao funcionamento da fibra. Sendo assim gostaria de solicitar a você uma Luz rsrsr
Tenho um bairro onde uma avenida passa da parte superior do mesmo e as ruas partem todas na transversal desta avenida.
Ou seja a avenida faz esquina com todas as outras ruas.
Pensei no seguinte lançar um cabo de 24 fibras e em cada esquina esplittar 1:2 para alimentar a rua até o meio da quadra onde eu esplitaria novamente 1:16 fazendo caixa de distribuição. isso se repetiria em todas as ruas.
Aí eu lançaria uma fibra para a casa dos cliente porém minha idéia seria usar um conversor de midia ao invés de uma onu.

Isto é possivel?

A ideia de lançar um cabo de 24 fibras se deve ao fato de eu não splittar mais que 2 nives por fibra. pois conforme li aqui no fórum para se ter uma margem de segurança seria o recomendavel. 

Você acha que seria? possivel?

vou trabalhar com uma olt para 512 clientes 

desde já agradeço a atenção

----------


## marcioelias

@*jmater*. Vc está no caminho certo porém com alguns pequenos equívocos.

Se vc vai usar OLT, não tem como fugir de usar ONU, conversores de mídia são somente isso, convertem luz em pulsos elétricos e vice e versa, além do que não funcionam com Splitter. Ou seja, são para PTP, PTMP em fibra é feito através do conjunto OLT, Splitters, ONU's.

Sobre os níveis de splitters vc está correto, 2 níveis é o mais utilizado, porém podem haver mais, desde que a perda final não ultrapasse a sensibilidade da ONU ou da OLT (trabalha-se com a mesma métrica).

Agora, vc poderia usar no primeiro nível splitter de 1:4 e no segundo 1:16 (4x16 = 64 = total de ONU's por porta PON). Do jeito que vc colocou 1:2 e 1:16 vc estará aproveitando 50% da capacidade de cada porta PON (2 x 16 = 32).

Acho que é isso, qualquer outra dúvida pode postar novamente. Boa sorte!

----------


## jmater

@*marcioelias* Primeiramente agradeço sua pronta resposta mas acho que com a história do split me perdi um pouco

O bairro que quero iniciar meu projeto tem 33 ruas ( uma ficará sem splitter) minha intenção é colocar em cada rua 16 saidas de fibra
A idéia do cabo com 24 fibras é para não passar um monte de fibra no poste e não splittar varias vezes o mesmo cabo.
sendo assim.
não sei se entendi direito pois saio com 1:4 da olt e depois cmo faço para iluminar as 24 fibras do cabo? splitto novamente 4 splitters de 1:6 e fundo no cabo que seguirá para o poste?

----------


## marcioelias

É muito simples @*jmater*. Primeiramente esclarecendo um erro comum, split é um tipo de ar condicionado, em redes ópticas usamos splitters rsrs.

Bom brincadeiras a parte, cada porta PON da OLT pode atender até 64 ONU's no caso de GePON e até algumas mais com GPON (FiberHome pelo menos está saindo com uma feature em uma nova versão aceitando oficialmente 128 ONU's/porta PON).

Se vc vai sair com fibra pura da OLT para até um determinado ponto e fazer a instalação dos Splitters lá, ou vai jogar seu primeiro nível de splitters junto a OLT não faz diferença. Para simplificar tanto o calculo quanto a manutenção da rede vejo a maioria usando somente 2 níveis de splitters, 1:4 no primeiro nível e 1:16 no segundo, ou 1:8 tanto no primeiro quanto no segundo.

Dependendo do seu projeto, se as perdas permitirem e a sua necessidade assim requisitar, vc pode usar até 3 níveis de splitters 1:4 no primeiro, 1:4 no segundo e 1:4 num terceiro nível (isso seria um caso para áreas menos populosas). O mais importante é vc garantir que a perda final não ultrapasse a sensibilidade da ONU e da OLT (que para efeitos de projeto consideramos igual) e que o número final de ONU's não ultrapasse o máximo suportado pela porta PON da OLT.

Para te ajudar ainda mais, vou explicar como fazemos aqui na prática em via geral. Dado um cabo da rede tronco, sendo ele com 12, 24, 36 ou 72 fibras, que chega em um DIO no rack, conectamos um patch cord óptico de uma porta da nossa OLT até uma das fibras deste cabo. Esta mesma fibra em algum momento mais a frente se fundirá na entrada de um splitter de 1:8. Das 8 saídas deste splitter fundimos mais 8 fibras de outros cabos, onde cada uma dessas 8 fibras são fundidas na entrada de outro splitter 1:8 (segundo nível). Note que fizemos fusão neste último splitter também, mais é somente na entrada, a saída dele é conectorizada para atendimento de clientes finais (ele é todo conectorizado na verdade, quebramos o conector da entrada e fundimos ele).

Não sei se agora ajudou a clarear as ideias, mais qualquer outra dúvida posta ai.

----------


## jmater

@*marcioelias* se eu fundir um spliTTer​ rsrsr na entrada ele continua no mesmo nivel?

----------


## marcioelias

Fica assim:

OLT - DIO - Spt 1N - Spt 2N (1) - ONU (Cliente - 1)
...
- Spt 2N (8) - ONU (Cliente - 8) 

Para cada porta PON da OLT vc tem 1 Splitter de 1 nível, para cada saída de um Splitter de 1 Nível vc tem 1 splitter de 2 Nível, e para cada saída de cada splitter de 2 Nível vc tem uma ONU de cliente.

Esse splitter de 1 Nível pode estar diretamente conectado a porta PON da OLT, ou a 10Km de distância (redes PON normalmente trabalham até 20Km, considerar + ou - 1Db / Km de perda). Vc pode ter também em uma mesma caixa, um splitter de 1 Nível e um de 2 Nível, ligando a entrada do de 2 em uma das saídas do de 1, permitindo já o atendimento de clientes partindo desta mesma caixa.

Segue uma imagem que ilustra isso usando 2 splitters de 1:8 (desculpe a qualidade do desenho por que fiz no paint na corrida rsrs).



Dessa forma, vc coloca esses splitters de 2 nível o mais próximo possível do cliente, e os de 1 nível no local mais apropriado para atender os 8 splitters de segundo nível. Se vc concluir esse desenho ligando mais 7 splitters de 2 nível nas saídas restantes do de primeiro, e uma onu em cada uma das saídas de cada splitter de 2 nível, vc terá exatamente 64 ONU's (clientes) ligados a uma única porta PON da OLT.

----------


## jmater

@*marcioelias* recorri ao paint tbm rsrs. Este é o mata do bairro a olt é esse quadrado azul e a linha azul seria a fibra principal que penso em derivar para as ruas transversais e então fazer a distribuição para as casas

o tamanhao total entre a olt até a avenida e de uma ponta a outra da fibra é 1,500mts a rua transversal mais comprida mede 500mts
baseado na sua experiência ( sei que depende da marca da olt e da onu mas é uma especulação) com qaunto niveis poderia trabalhar com uma margem de segurança?

----------


## marcioelias

Bom, com 24 fibras (24 portas PON) vc pode atender até 24 * 64 = 1536 clientes. Vc tem todos esses clientes nesse espaço tão pequeno (olhando o mapa parece pequeno). Outra coisa, já imaginou abrir um cabo com 24 fibras a cada esquina, acho que isso dá muito trabalho, pelo tamanho do projeto eu pensaria em mais cabos com menos fibras, 12 e 6 FO por exemplo. Para ter uma perda considerada ideal, pelo menos 2 níveis de splitters é aconselhável, até por que para usar 1 único nível e poder multiplicar a porta PON da OLT para o número máximo de clientes, vc precisaria de splitters 1:64.

Pense também (se vc pretende usar fibras low friction para atendimento ao cliente final) em deixar a caixa de atendimento (com splitter de 2 nível) a no máximo 400m do seu cliente mais distante.

O ideal para projetar isso é fazer o processo inverso, saindo do cliente, ou do conjunto de clientes que pretende atender com a caixa de atendimento, vir até o primeiro nível, e depois até sua OLT, assim vc consegue distribuir de forma otimizada seus passivos.

Conseguiu entender mais ou menos?

Pra garantir, se compreendi corretamente o tamanho do mapa, sairia com 2 cabos com 6FO cada partindo do ponto onde está a OLT e derivaria um para cada lado, se bem distribuído, vc precisaria de no máximo 3 fibras para cada lado, ficando o restante para expansões futuras.

----------


## marcioelias

Veja só o esboço (muito mal acabado por sinal rsrs).

Usando Splitters de 1:8 no 1 nível e 1:8 no 2 nível, com apenas 2 fibras (portas PON) ou seja 2 1 níveis consegui cobrir todo um lado do seu mapa.



Na prática vc vai ver que em muitos pontos de interconexão não vale a pena abrir o cabo (mais uma caixa de emenda) dependendo da distância compensa lançar outro cabo do mesmo ponto e passar reto do que ficar enchendo de caixas e emendas. Caixas custam dinheiro, emendas custam mais perda, e não sei ai, mais aqui a companhia de energia cobra um adicional por estas caixas em postes mensalmente.

----------


## jmater

@*marcioelias* Se existe um termo que se aplicou nesta nossa conversa é aquele do "não entendi desenha" rsrs vendo o desenho eu entendi oque diz qdo fala nivel 1 e nivel 2 falei de lançar 24 fibras pq eu imaginava que se eu passasse uma fibra eu poderia abri-la apenas 2 vezes pois cada abertura significaria 1 nivel.
agora sim entendi que para eu alcançar o nivel 2 eu teria que partir com uma fibra de um Splitter 
Se entendi se eu paretir com uma fibra por 1 km e acada 100mts (só ex.) eu colocar um Splitter, todos este serão nivel1 e apenas os spliter provenientes detses serão nivel 2 e assim por diante. é isso?

----------


## marcioelias

Acho que não.

Todo Splitter tem uma entrada e N saídas. Exemplo, um cabo com 1FO, vc liga ela na entrada de um Splitter de 1:8, esse é o primeiro Splitter ligado neste cabo desde a OLT, sendo assim é um Splitter de 1 Nível.

Depois dessa ligação, na caixa onde vc entrou com esse cabo com 1FO e fundiu na entrada do splitter, vc pode sair deste ponto em diante com 8FO's, cada uma delas vc vai ligar na entrada de um outro Splitter (que vai ser o segundo nível), por que a luz que saiu da OLT, passou por um splitter, foi dividida em 8 e continuou, agora cada um destes 8 feixes de luz, será novamente dividido em 8, e cada um desses últimos 8 servirão para iluminar uma fibra para uma ONU de cliente.

O primeiro desenho que fiz (apesar da qualidade) tem exatamente essa informação implícita.

----------


## jmater

@*marcioelias* Peço desculpas pois não tinha visto o segundo "1N" no desenho que mostrava que seriam 2 fibras
Agora ficou claro. Aproveitando sua enorme paciência rs gostaria de tirar 2 duvidas. 1ª em um desses Splitters se for necessario eu usar um switch para atender alguns clientes em utp se eu colocar um conversor de midia para interligar no switch irá funcionar? ( perguntp isso pq a cxcn tem uma solução que utiliza conversores de midia mas não sei se a fibra pode ser com splitters ou se tem q ser uma fibra para cada pacpon deles no meu caso eu não usaria pac pon deles e sim conversor mais switch.

2ª duvida na saida da fibra para od splitters 1*16 o ideal é cortar a fibra de entrada e fundir na fibra principal ou vc trabalha com conector original do splitter?
Mais uma vez agradeço sua paciência e principalmente sua presteza em me auxiliar

----------


## TsouzaR

> @*marcioelias* Peço desculpas pois não tinha visto o segundo "1N" no desenho que mostrava que seriam 2 fibras
> Agora ficou claro. Aproveitando sua enorme paciência rs gostaria de tirar 2 duvidas. 1ª em um desses Splitters se for necessario eu usar um switch para atender alguns clientes em utp se eu colocar um conversor de midia para interligar no switch irá funcionar? ( perguntp isso pq a cxcn tem uma solução que utiliza conversores de midia mas não sei se a fibra pode ser com splitters ou se tem q ser uma fibra para cada pacpon deles no meu caso eu não usaria pac pon deles e sim conversor mais switch.
> 
> 2ª duvida na saida da fibra para od splitters 1*16 o ideal é cortar a fibra de entrada e fundir na fibra principal ou vc trabalha com conector original do splitter?
> Mais uma vez agradeço sua paciência e principalmente sua presteza em me auxiliar


O @*marcioelias* foi dormir cedo, permita-me responder então:

1) Conversor de mídia é apenas para rede ponto a ponto: um conversor em uma ponta, uma fibra (ou duas, se for conversor mais simples), e outro conversor, nada mais que isso.

Se quiser usar com switch (e OLT, splitters, etc.), tem que colocar uma ONU dentro da caixa junto com ele.
No PD Fiber, da CCN, você pode colocar tanto um conversor de mídia (nesse caso tem que ter uma fibra para cada PD) ou uma ONU. O PD Fiber faz, na verdade, apenas a alimentação do conversor/ONU e switch com a energia proveniente dos imóveis dos clientes, onde é usada uma fonte 48V e um injetor PoE.

2) Existe tanto splitter onde a fibra de entrada vem sem nada, para fazer fusão, quanto os que vem com conector. Pelo que vejo, não costumam usar splitter com conectorização na entrada, a perda é maior e fica mais difícil trabalhar com uma margem de segurança (em relação ao limite de sinal mínimo com que a ONU consegue funcionar). O melhor é fazer fusão na fibra de entrada, mas para isso há os splitters sem conector, não precisa pegar um com conector e cortar fora.

Só lembrando que, se você for usar splitter 1:16 no 2º nível, vai ter que usar 1:4 no 1º, não 1:8 (16*4 = 64).

----------


## marcioelias

Opa, bom dia colegas. @*TsouzaR*, fui dormir cedo como todos os dias (2 horas da manhã rsrs) acontece que estava empenhado em outras tarefas e não respondi nada no fórum.
@*jmater*, somente enfatizando a ótima resposta dada pelo amito @*TsouzaR*, se vc optar por GePON tem opção de usar os produtos da Fit Networks para o que vc precisa, é uma opção bem interessante por que é tudo em uma única caixa (homologado pela Anatel) com PoE Reverso, e podendo ser alimentado com link tanto por Fibra direto PACPON quando por um UTP de outra caixa PACSwitch.

Completando a resposta da segunda parte da pergunta, ainda não vi Splitters com conectores nas saídas e fibra nua na entrada, ou é todo conectorizado ou não tem conector algum. Como precisamos dos conectores para facilitar a vida dos instaladores bem como diminuir o trabalho na caixa, no caso do 2N onde parte o atendimento ao cliente colocamos um Splitter totalmente conectorizado, mais como já citado, a entrada cortamos a fibra e fazemos fusão.

----------


## jmater

@*marcioelias* e @*TsouzaR
*agradeço a vcs pelos esclarecimentos Com eles tenho adaptado meu projeto tentando obter o máximo de qualidade e tentando resolver a questão do custo elevado de implantação e de instalação no cliente final.
Queria que dessem uma opinião a respeito do meu projeto.

Como o @*marcioelias* fez um caminho no mapa que o mostrei, eu segui o mesmo raciocínio para o outro lado do mapa.
Porém infelizmente não estou com caixa para iniciar fibrando até o cliente final mas também não vou abandonar a idéia e só pensar no retorno rápido.
O caminho que estou adotando é usar uma olt mais simples (para 64 onus) e colocar em cada conjunto de ruas (tipo umas 4 ruas) um splitter 1*16 sendo que algumas pernas do splitter partirão para as onus ( 1 por rua) que serão ligadas em sw 8 portas com poe reverso (qse a ideia do pd fiber ccn) as demais pernas ficarão livres para algum cliente que eu for fazer ftth ( caso ele pague a instalação ou contrate algum plano que compense) Uma vez que vier o retorno cmo já vou passar a fibra dupla farei novos splitters e trocarei a olt.
A ideia é começar bem, porém chegar ao cenário ftth após os clientes novos começarem, a bancar a instalaçao.
Apesar de ser muito para o cliente final.. pensei em usar sw gigabit o que ao meu ver seria o mais proximo de ftth para o cliente.
Caso tudo isso que eu falei vcs achem possivel queria perguntar outra coisa.
Cmo a idéia é começar mais enxuto queria saber se as caixas de emenda necessariamente tem que ser no padrão comercializado ou se posso usar caixas tipo a da volt pois custam 30,00 contra 140,00 de umas que vi por aí.
Não quero varzear o projeto pois a idéia é ir trocando aos poucos e usar as caixas antigas para futuros sw.
Espero que eu tenha conseguido da uma ideia do que estou aprontando. rsrs

Abçs e agradeço desde já

----------


## marcioelias

Olha, já vi muitos falarem de caixas homologadas na Anatel, mais sinceramente não sei se as nossas assim são!

Se tiver espaço para o Splitter, e os Switches que vc quiser colocar, não entrar água, e o principal, puder acomodar as fusões de fibra, não vejo por que não usar!

Mais trocar a ponta (ONU, Cliente) é uma coisa, trocar caixa é bem mais complicado!

De qualquer forma boa sorte ai na empreitada. Qualquer coisa estamos por aqui pra ajudar, nem que seja com o pouco conhecimento que temos, por que Dilma$ tá ruim pra todo mundo rsrs.

----------


## jmater

@*marcioelias* até cogito uma caixa hermetica só para as emendas sem ter sw nem nada só emendas e a fusão. vou usar aquelas cxs da volt me pareceram bem seguras.
Muitissimo obrigado por suas dicas.
Bobina de fibra vc tem comparado onde? to pensando em ir no paraguas comprar estão com um preço bom para bobinas de 2,5km quero ir lá para ver umas onus tbm

Bom a vc e ao @*TsouzaR 
*
Queria perguntar sobre OLT pois se perceberam o quão verde sou para falar de splitters e fusões imagine de olt. Estou pensando ir de fiberhome ( ou vou ver o preço na wdc ou pular a ponte trazendo dos vizinhos) porém eu entendo um pouco de RouterOs nem faço ideia de cmo config uma Olt. é tipo plug and play? (liga a ccr nela e ela converte) ou tem que manjar de configurações especificas?)

----------


## TsouzaR

> Bobina de fibra vc tem comparado onde? to pensando em ir no paraguas comprar estão com um preço bom para bobinas de 2,5km quero ir lá para ver umas onus tbm


Não acho boa ideia comprar no Paraguai, a não ser que seja homologado pela Anatel, o que duvido.
Você não pode simplesmente chegar e jogar os cabos nos postes, tem que ter projeto e autorização da concessionária de energia e, até onde sei, eles só vão aprovar esse projeto se tudo que você for usar na rede for homologado.

* 
*



> eu entendo um pouco de RouterOs nem faço ideia de cmo config uma Olt. é tipo plug and play? (liga a ccr nela e ela converte) ou tem que manjar de configurações especificas?)


Não sei é o funcionamento padrão ou tem que mudar na configuração, mas você pode colocar a OLT em bridge e configurar tudo com uma RB/CCR.

----------


## agatangelos

cara cuidado com a caixa das fibras, meu amigo colocou em uma caixa comum e entrou formiga e roeu a fibra e a rede parou, o bichinho é tentado rsrsrsr...

----------


## jmater

@*agatangelos* kkkkkkkk quer dizer que vou ter que colocar um tamanduá na minha equipe? kkk O meu Deus como é dura a vida de provedor. pulamos do radio para fugir de visada interferência baixo troughput e muitas outras e passamos para a fibra o Éden das soluções. Aí me vem essas formigas biônicas?? kkkk Muito obrigado pela dica amigo vou considerar essa questão no levantamento de custos rsrsr

----------


## agatangelos

rsrsr ... é engraçado mais é verdade, no dia que aconteceu ele me ligou e eu morri de rir também, ele fez uma fusão mecânica dentro de uma caixa hermética comum que tinha furos em baixo para saída dos clientes e não uma caixa de emenda optica, passou alguns meses a rede parou, foi la ver e estava cheia de formigas e a fibra que estava exposta estava ruida pelas formigas e a rede parada. Eu já tive problemas com ratos em prédios. Um abraço ... Rodrigo

----------


## DDENGENHARIA

Dúvidas de como iniciar sua Rede de Fibra?

Pessoal, realizo consultoria de redes Gpon para provedores que desejam iniciar suas operações com Fibra óptica.

Ótima metodologia prática, onde você participará de todo o processo dos projetos, pois o que desejo é que em seu próximo projeto você esteja independente para montar sua rede, sem necessidade de consultoria.


Caso tenham interesse, entre em contato através do e-mail: [email protected]


Abraços

----------


## dulio2002

Pessoal gostaria de tirar uma dúvida. O módulo gbic suporta spliter? Apesar de meio boba a pergunta, mas é uma dúvida. Poderia ser legal usar um gbic para colocar outros equipamentos. Por exemplo, ligar uma CCR a umas 2 ou 3 outras CCR.

----------


## nilsondeitz

Boa Noite a todos

Ofereço consultoria para implantação de rede óptica.

Estarei na Abrint na terça-feira e podemos realizar o primeiro contato.


Nilson Deitz - Engenheiro de Telecomunicações - Especialista FTTh
18-98129-5680 Whatsapp

----------


## carlosrobc

Pegando uma carona.......tambem vou iniciar a rede com sistema pacpon no caso cada rua vou ter de 1 a 2 caixas de atendimento pois as ruas aqui a mairia são curtas.minha duvida é na fibra principal onde vai passar na avenida vou por spliter 1/2 no caso uma entra na rua e a outra segue a avenida mas neste splliter 1/2 ele tem que ser balanceado ou desbalanceado

----------


## alextaws

Muito bom o video

----------

